#ubuntu-news 2009-02-23
<emma> If it is past 0:00 GMT then the GBJ should be officially over. Could some one in -news please printscreen this page, so that we get the final results in stone? -- http://daniel.holba.ch/five-a-day-stats/
<emma> johnc4510-laptop: ^
<emma> johnc4510 ^
<emma> boredandblogging: ^
<johnc4510-laptop> emma: ok, i saved it to a txt. file
<emma> Okay thanks :)
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<emma> Im just afraid that the technology to keep the stats does not know the event is over so it will keep changing over time, even after we have stopped.
<emma> And as you see it was a squeaker for third place :)
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> yes
<johnc4510-laptop> nice job
<emma> Thanks :) I think all the teams did great work this year, it was much more competitive.
<johnc4510-laptop> nods
<emma> There were other teams that were as large as club-ubuntu.org which really is impressive.
<emma> I suggest doing a feature on this event in the News Letter and giving some special attention to the top 5. That will include gbj-okalhoma-0902 which was quite remarkable since that team consists of ONE PERSON!
<johnc4510-laptop> i put what i had in todays issue and was planning on getting the stragglers reports in the next issue
<emma> Cool :)
<johnc4510-laptop> i'm sure jono or dholbach will do a summary of the event
<Tumie> yesterday i got 50 unique visitors :D
<Tumie> today is even better on my blog... the stats on the 1004 will i get later.. :D
<fruchtix> which blog when i may ask?
<Tumie> www.thomasberends.com :)
<Tumie> my name generator system came into the UWN :)
<fruchtix> do you have a chance to see if that is unique visitors or also bots that connect?
<fruchtix> ah, yes! a link from a popular site can help a lot to gain visitors
<Tumie> http://www.thomasberends.com/1004/ ,, this is what i made... a system that generates Ubuntu 10.04 names..
<fruchtix> quite funny when you think about how little code it actually is :)
<fruchtix> but thats the real power of the ubuntu community, because it makes the tools available to people who do not study computer science. and with little basics of shell scripting, php or python you can do amazing things
<Tumie> and you can get 50 unique visitors on a day..
<Tumie> i can see that this day is even better, but i don't know the exact number of visits
<fruchtix> now imagine when 3-4 of these visitors mention your blog how many visitors you would get!
<Tumie> a lot XD
<fruchtix> :D
<Tumie> and my blog is only a week old... XD
<Tumie> the post about the name generator, was my first post :P
<fruchtix> so there _is_ an audience for everybody on the internet! :)
<Tumie> just need a good start :)
<johnc4510> kennymc0: this might work, but i don't like the warning: http://drupal.org/project/wordpress_import
<tyche> Yea, really
<kennymc0> yeah i dont like that warning
<kennymc0> might want to wait till it doesnt have that omonous of a warning and just publish stuff on both for now
<kennymc0> unless we can find another way
<Tumie> johnc4510: my new system, http://blog.thomasberends.com/2009/02/23/status-system/
<Tumie> tyche: 64 views on my blog today,, :D
<Tumie> the visitors on my whole site, will i get in 5 minutes.. maybe less
<Tumie> YEAAA,, 184 VISITORS :d
<Tumie> 12 pages a visitor..
<Tumie> http://offtopiqueando.foroactivo.com/offtopics-f4/naca-naca-dando-envidia-a-los-debianitas-t2687.htm#28145
<Tumie> WATCH THAT
<Tumie> i don't understand it, but it is great :D
<Tumie> johnc4510: thanks :)
 * fruchtix grins all over
<Tumie> i'm sooo happy XD
<Tumie> i'm going to sleep.. (00:35 here)..
<Tumie> bye and sleep well :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-24
<boredandblogging> james_w: issue 2 is looooong
<james_w> boredandblogging: yeah :-/
<james_w> think I might need a "quickies" section next time
<boredandblogging> hah
<james_w> little more than just a bunch of links
<james_w> though obviously with a better name :-)
<boredandblogging> hehehe
<boredandblogging> nothing wrong with quickies, we use that for the podcast
<boredandblogging> actually, I think the details are good
<boredandblogging> get lots of information in an email
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> it's too late for me to post a link to the fridge
<james_w> would you be so kind?
<james_w> I can prepare the draft tomorrow if not
<boredandblogging> james_w: I'll take care of it
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> night
<boredandblogging> nite
<Tumie> good morning or evening :D
<cody-somerville> Morning
<Tumie> IT IS ALIVE!
<Tumie> cody-somerville: are you an Xubuntu developer?
<cody-somerville> I'm the Xubuntu project lead, yea
<Tumie> wow, i'm good :D
<hubuntu> for the UWN: http://www.digi.no/805768/ubuntu-omfavner-amazons-nettsky
<hubuntu> about Ubuntu and the amazon EC2 support and eucaluypt if you want to run your own cloud
<hubuntu> fresh smell ha?
<hubuntu> ;)
<hubuntu> it's in norwegian, but still
<Tumie> it is dead here, so i'm going to sing a song :D
<Tumie> anyone has ideas for a song?
<johnc4510> need someone to check a link for me. It's to the AZ teams new website http://www.azloco.com/
<johnc4510> let me know if it connects ok
<johnc4510> or not
<johnc4510> lol
<Tumie> it is nice,,, i'm going to register,, (i don't live in arizona.. but that is not a problem I hope (a) )
<johnc4510> Tumie: so it works?
<Tumie> yes..
<johnc4510> and only team members can register
<johnc4510> :(
<johnc4510> sorry
<Tumie> wanna bet?
<Tumie> XD
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> thanks for checking for me
<Tumie> i can check more,, but i need to be a member for that (a)
<Tumie> :P
<kennymc0> register with the team and prove johnc4510 wrong Tumie
<kennymc0> :)
<Tumie> Unable to send e-mail. Please contact the site admin, if the problem persists.
<Tumie> JESUS XD
<Tumie> even that doesn't works :P
<kennymc0> it shows that you are waiting to be approved on the site
<kennymc0> we just havent setup the email yet
<Tumie> ok
<Tumie> can you approve me ? XD
<kennymc0> johnc4510 wont let me
<kennymc0> but if you register with the team on launchpad then you will meet his requirements
<kennymc0> :)
<kennymc0> and then i would be able to
<Tumie> and the name of the team on launchpad is?
<kennymc0> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-arizona
<Tumie> joined..
<Tumie> i need to be approved on launchpad..
<Tumie> but check the map.. i'm not the only one that lives far away XD
<kennymc0> yeah i know
<Tumie> so... approve me :D
<kennymc0> i cant on launchpad
<kennymc0> johnc4510 has to do that
<Tumie> johnc4510: ping
<johnc4510> Tumie: yes
<Tumie> approve me on launchpad :P
<johnc4510> hang on, i've got a problem with the poll permissions
<Tumie> i don't prefer hanging... but sitting is okay :)
<johnc4510> k
<Tumie> do you know what i'm doing?? no really? watch this: http://www.thomasberends.com/status/
<Tumie> what means "a.k.a." ??
<johnc4510> also known as
<johnc4510> real name aka nick
<Tumie> ok.. we use it here in the netherlands.. but didn't knew if it is worldwide used :p
<Tumie> why i'm always typing the things for my website first in english, and then translate them into dutch :|
<Tumie> "August 20th 1993",, is this correct?? or am I doing anything wrong in it?
<Tumie> i'm going to sleep, BYE ARIZONA !!
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-25
<Tumie> PLANE CRASH IN THE NETHERLANDS
<tyche> What happened?
<Tumie> near amsterdam a plane crashed... it was a plane of "turkish airlines"...
<Tumie> possible an engine faillure..
<Tumie> in turkye they say their are no deaths.... but we in holland see here already "body packs"..
<Tumie> at least 5 deaths... 10-20 survivors..
<Tumie> 127 passagers in the plane... 7 crew..
<Tumie> no explosions or fire
<tyche> 5 deaths... 10-20 survivors... 127 passagers in the plane... 7 crew...  The figures don't add up.
<tyche> Sounds like they're still searching.
<Tumie> yes
<Tumie> their are more than 20 ambulances ready.. 3 helicopters..
<Tumie> CNN is showing it..
<tyche> How long between the crash and the time the rescue workers showed up?  You're still in winter there, aren't you?
<Tumie> it is winter here... the rescue workers where their very fast.....
<tyche> The reason I asked was the probability of hypothermia.
<Tumie> i know... but i'm serious right now XD
<tyche> Oh, I don't doubt that.  This is a serious situation.  If they can't find the survivers in time, they freeze to death.
<tyche> Being in shock, they're even more susceptable to that.
<Tumie> it is not freezing ....
<Tumie> and.. i don't think that their are more survivors
<tyche> That extends the time, some.  But the problem is that in shock a person's core temperature can drop.  Add an outside temperature below the normal body temperature, and it's not good.
<Tumie> I see people walking in the plane and walking out of it (ambulance crew) and i think they already checked everybody
<tyche> Yea, I just read the BBC account.
<Tumie> tyche: what is an "meeting for the press" in english??
<Tumie> that all the press comes togheter and somebody tells news..
<Tumie> pressconferance or something?
<tyche> OH! . . . I know what you mean, and the term slips my mind.
<Tumie> "press conference" ?
<tyche> Yea!  Sorry.  Thanks.  Sometimes it's not good getting old.  :-)
<Tumie> :P
<Tumie> now their are ambulances..
<Tumie> 3 with lights on
<Tumie> how do you say that "holding an press conference" ??
<tyche> NPR, BBC and Reuters are all saying that there were no deaths.
<Tumie> because Turkish Airlines said that an hour ago
<tyche> "holding a press conference".  Before a vowel, "a" becomes "an".
<Tumie> ty :)
<tyche> NP.  That's one of those things that even confuse English speaking people.
<Tumie> we had it on school. but i still don't know the difference..
<tyche> A lot of people get confused when initials are involved, as to whether one goes by the letter or by the sound of the letter.  Basically, "n" acts as a bridge between words where the initial sound of the following word in a vowel.
<tyche> So . . . "a house" or "an opening"
<Tumie> i understand :)
<Tumie> a sunglasses,, an idiot
<tyche> Yep.  Hee hee
<Tumie> the press conference of "schiphol" (airport) starts at 12:30 GMT... that is in 17 minutes..
<Tumie> in the dutch ubuntu chat, their is somebody who doesn't know if his parents where on the plane.. they should call when they arrived, but they still didn't call..
<Tumie> press conference started
<popey> johnc4510 / boredandblogging maybe for next uwn:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7910110.stm
<Tumie> popey: nice
<Tumie> in an hour another press conference
<Tumie> i'm going to sleep. BYE ALL
<johnc4510> popey: thx for the link :)
<popey> np
<johnc4510> :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-26
<joey> hey james_w - is there any way the UWN team can help you out more with the dev news?
<joey> I realize I'm volunteering other people here :-)
<james_w> hey joey
<james_w> I'm not sure what the workflow is
<james_w> perhaps we could pool items where they overlap
<tyche> YES you are, joey.  LOL
<johnc4510> i'm here for questions james_w joey
<james_w> hey tyche, johnc4510
<johnc4510> hey
<james_w> what do you guys think?
<james_w> Is there anything in your current work that would help?
<johnc4510> i've been watching the dev mailing list
<johnc4510> and just picked up the dev news issue #2 last wk
<tyche> Hey, johnc4510.  I think we ought to put joey on the UWN staff, and have him do the security and updates, and stats and upcoming meetings the OLD way.
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> other than that, i would need to know where to look
<tyche> Then, after about 3 months, show him how we do them now.  LOL
<johnc4510> or be sent items via -news-team mailing list
<johnc4510> james_w: any ideas ??
<james_w> johnc4510: if you watch the dev mailing list then forwarding things of interest to the news-team list would be great
<joey> oh god now tyche
<joey> s/no/now
<johnc4510> lol
<joey> james_w, my question is really just verbal exploration. I'm not suggesting anything.  It just occurred to me that we have these guys who do a great job and maybe we can leverage that
<joey> I think we need two separate pubs
<tyche> Isn't that the appropriate way of dealing with "supervisors" that don't know what the job really is?  Hee hee
<joey> they serve different audiences
<johnc4510> james_w: ok, i watch that every week for info, not being a dev, something of importance might slip by me
<johnc4510> :(
<james_w> joey: yeah, I'm wary of putting even more work on the UWN team, you have enough as it is :-)
<johnc4510> joey: right
<james_w> johnc4510: that's no problem, I'll still be looking, and others hopefully.
<johnc4510> james_w: it's easy for us if it's either sent to the -news-team mailing list or in the devs mailing list archive
<johnc4510> for an example, we were having a problem reporting hug day because they sent the email within the wk it happened
<johnc4510> so i just asked them to send it to the news-team list on the sat. before
<johnc4510> so, anything _you_ want in the next issue needs to be to me by saturday if possible
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Yea, it really hurts when we publish, then 2 days later something that we SHOULD have covered comes out.
<johnc4510> we're more than willing to publish anything dev, or ubuntu related
<tyche> Despite my kidding around, we really do want to "serve the community" by supplying the information.  We just need to have it by the Saturday BEFORE it's going to happen.
<johnc4510> joey: have you heard anything about a new countdown script for Jaunty to use on our blogs?
<johnc4510> should be about time for one
<johnc4510> i think
<joey> johnc4510, no news yet but I'm sure as soon as newz2000 finishes it he'll put it on the Fridge. He did that the last time
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> thx
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: newz says he is going to announce it today
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: cool thx
<johnc4510> :)
<joey> johnc4510-laptop, the countdown timer has arrived
<joey> if you didn't see it yet
<johnc4510-laptop> cool, thx
<johnc4510-laptop> my timing was _almost_ perfect   LOL
<joey> not almost, it was perfect
<tyche> It hasn't arrived yet.  He's looking for graphics
<tyche> I hope he includes a static for people like me that can't embed javascript in WordPress
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-28
<johnc4510-laptop> morning
<tyche> Yes, it is, isn't it.
<Tumie> it isn't morning :O
<Tumie> it is 16:42 ... and you think it is morning? :P
<johnc4510-laptop> 8:42 AM here
<Tumie> omg..
<boredandblogging> johnc4510-laptop: thats way too early for a saturday
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> nods
<johnc4510-laptop> emphatically
<johnc4510-laptop> loco teams meeting today
<boredandblogging> yup
<boredandblogging> 1.5 hours
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
 * johnc4510-laptop wonders if he is still the only one signed up on the mentors page
<boredandblogging> lol
<boredandblogging> johnc4510-laptop: nixternal joined up too
<johnc4510-laptop> ah nixternal signed up
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> maybe i can get kenny or tyche to sign up too
<johnc4510-laptop> welcome
<Jeff_Martin> ty and hello
<Tumie> johnc4510: is it possible that i can scream a little?
<tyche> Only if you do it quietly.  :-)
<Tumie> XD
<Tumie> i had a bug in my website (dutch site) for 2 months now, so i couldn't continue scripting..
<Tumie> but i solved it..
<tyche> GOOD!  Congratulations.
<Tumie> it isn't good... solving a bug in 2 months is bad.. XD
<tyche> Solving a bug is good, regardless of how long it takes.
<Tumie> http://nl.php.net/isset << the function I used,,, if you check "see also",, you see array_key_exists() .. and that is what i needed to use
<tyche> In the Air Force (in electronics training) the expression was: "When all else fails, check the fuses".  it basically meant:  sometimes it's the simple things that trip you up.
<Tumie> tyche: great words.. but I checked the too simple things XD
<tyche> After that, it's just "grind until you find them"
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-01
<johnc4510> hi all
<tyche> Morning, boss
<johnc4510> lol
<kennymc0> morning slav....boss
<tyche> I don't see myrtlebeachbums, so I've started in on ITP.  kennymc0 is finishing up ITB.  Then one or the other of us will go on to ION.
 * kennymc0 hopes he didnt notice me almost say slave driver
<kennymc0> lol
<johnc4510> i did, you're in trouble
<tyche> I haven't had a chance to take a real look at the issue, but so far I know that there's at least one Glossary term that I'll have to put in.
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Fortunately, it's a copy and paste.
<johnc4510> cool
<tyche> And would someone PLEASE tell Dana Blankenhorn of ZDNet that he's supposed to write SUBSTANTIVE articles?
<johnc4510> i want to make a final check of my feeds then i'll help with the summaries
<johnc4510> lol
<kennymc0> oh so you're going to add more work and then think about helping
<kennymc0> lol
<johnc4510> yes
<tyche> "I'll get you for that, Red Baron!"
<johnc4510> i might not have if not for that slave driver remark :)
<tyche> Oh, great.  You make ME work harder because of something kennymc0 did.
<tyche> Some friend YOU are.
<kennymc0> you're welcome tyche
<kennymc0> :D
<kennymc0> fourth summary is turning into a very long summary
<johnc4510> tyche: are the dholbach's 5-a-day stats down??
<kennymc0> i think he hasnt put anything other than bugjam stats up
<tyche> I don't know.  Hold on
<kennymc0> that's what was on there the last time i checked
<johnc4510> kennymc0: right
<tyche> Sure looks like that.
<johnc4510> yeah, ok
<johnc4510> tyche: kennymc0 what are you two working on so i don't step on you
<tyche> I believe he said he was re-vamping.  But I don't see anything more than what he'd done for bugjam.  So I'm not sure what's happening.
<johnc4510> k
<tyche> I'm on ITP, currently on the 4th entry.
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> kennymc0 is on ITB i think
<johnc4510> i'll hit ION
<kennymc0> yeah i'm on itb
<johnc4510> k
<tyche> kk.  That'll help
<kennymc0> i'm working on the 5th article right now
<tyche> First 4 ITP's are up.  Working on the last 3
<tyche> Hey, myrtlebeachbums.  Welcome aboard
<johnc4510-laptop> tyche: i'm now starting at the top and working down
<tyche> kk.  I'm scanning for glossary terms
<johnc4510-laptop> i'll have one more for someone after they finish up
<johnc4510-laptop> link that is
<tyche> Give it to myrtlebeachbums.  LOL
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: just as a suggestion, not really a complaint.  When you put a parenthetical expression after a link, please put a space between them.  Otherwise the wiki thinks that it's part of the link.
<johnc4510-laptop> not sure where i did that
<tyche> I've already gotten beyond that.  But it WAS a bit of a problem until I realized what had happened.  LOL
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<tyche> It was one of the ones in ITP
<johnc4510-laptop> Jeff_Martin: let me know when your out of the edit please
<Jeff_Martin> johnc4510-laptop: out of the edit now
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<johnc4510-laptop> wiki is slow today for me
<tyche> Always seems to happen when you get into it.
<kennymc0> it was running fast for me and then you guys started playing with it and it started to slow down :P
<tyche> It was running fast for me, too.  WHAT DID YOU DO TO THE WIKI????
<johnc4510-laptop> oh, the ususal i guess
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> i'm rebooting the desktop, could have been that. had on core maxed for some reason
<johnc4510-laptop> AWN wasn't playing nice with the others
<myrtlebeachbums> Are you running the ppa version of AWN?
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah, i think so
<johnc4510-laptop> that's better
<myrtlebeachbums> grep for this in your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu/ intrepid main #Avant Window Navigator
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<kennymc0> i'm ready to post the last ITB once you are out johnc4510-laptop
<johnc4510-laptop> out
<kennymc0> kk
<kennymc0> ok i've got all the ITB articles done
<johnc4510-laptop> i have one more link for you please
<johnc4510-laptop> hang on
<kennymc0> darn didnt run away fast enough
<myrtlebeachbums> You? Another last minute link? The hell you say.
 * myrtlebeachbums waits for 10 more ITP's to suddenly appear. 
 * kennymc0 waits for 20 more ITB's to appear and then 30 more ION's
<myrtlebeachbums> LOL
<myrtlebeachbums> johnc4510 everyone - UWN's own version of Rodney Dangerfield - no respect.
<kennymc0> oh wait johnc4510-laptop was working on ION so he probably wont add any more there since that would make more work for him
<kennymc0> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> http://dthomasdigital.wordpress.com/2009/02/09/new-mexico-ubuntu-loco-projects-keep-moving-forward/
<johnc4510-laptop> kennymc0: Team of the week
<johnc4510-laptop> right before updates
<johnc4510-laptop> add link and summaries
<johnc4510-laptop> please
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<kennymc0> i feel overworked
<kennymc0> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> dang, johnc4510-laptop wips out his hankie
<johnc4510-laptop> whips
<myrtlebeachbums> Wait for the UWN around Jaunty's release.
<johnc4510-laptop> right
<johnc4510-laptop> the wk of or after is usually huge
<kennymc0> i'm afraid of what uwn #200 is going to be like
<kennymc0> expecially after seeing #100
<myrtlebeachbums> The UWN's around *.04 and *.10 are ALWAYS fun issues.
<johnc4510-laptop> oooooooooh, B I G
<myrtlebeachbums> kennymc0 - just be damn glad you're not doing security and updates any more.
<johnc4510-laptop> i've already been pondering #200
<myrtlebeachbums> I know I was wishing that you'd started a week earlier. :)
<kennymc0> i was pounding them out quick though
<kennymc0> it wasnt all that bad
<kennymc0> could have been worst
<kennymc0> could have been better
<kennymc0> tyche could have given my that script sooner
<johnc4510-laptop> kennymc0: i think there's already a write up of that too
<johnc4510-laptop> check the fridge
<tyche> You mean like the time I had something like 85 updates?  and that was just in ONE release.  And NO script.
<johnc4510-laptop> nick did one i think
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> that should save you some time
<kennymc0> so it's supposed to go in meeting summaries right?
<johnc4510-laptop> no
<johnc4510-laptop> i set up a section: Team of the Week
<kennymc0> i'm cojnfused now
<kennymc0> ah i see it now
<kennymc0> sandwiched inbetween upcomming events and updates
<boredandblogging> liraz sent an email about the 5-a-day stats
<tyche> Yea, I don't think Dan H has completed revamping his system, yet.
<boredandblogging> ok
<johnc4510-laptop> boredandblogging: thx
<johnc4510-laptop> Jeff_Martin: ping
<Jeff_Martin> hello
<johnc4510-laptop> hey
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, i've got a little chore
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<Jeff_Martin> chores, ok
<johnc4510-laptop> just had a new event added to the google calendar
<Jeff_Martin> ok
<johnc4510-laptop> and a request to add it to the UWN
<johnc4510-laptop> March 6, US teams meeting
<johnc4510-laptop> could you add that in please
<Jeff_Martin> ok
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<tyche> Jeff_Martin: Now you get a taste of what it's like on a Sunday morning.  Organized chaos.  LOL
<kennymc0> Jeff_Martin: let me know when you are out so i can put something in
<Jeff_Martin> kennymc0: I am out
<kennymc0> kk
<Jeff_Martin> tyche: not so bad really
<tyche> Well, we DO try to keep our chaos organized.  :-)
<tyche> Of course for KDE lovers, it's khaos.  Hee hee
<kennymc0> ok johnc4510-laptop your team of the week thing is up
<kennymc0> see if you like what i did or if i completely butchered it
<johnc4510-laptop> kennymc0: thx
<kennymc0> np
<myrtlebeachbums> Okay guys - my ITP write ups are in. What else would you like me to work on?
<johnc4510-laptop> proof please
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<myrtlebeachbums> Will do!
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<johnc4510-laptop> myrtlebeachbums: i'm down thru brainstorm
<myrtlebeachbums> Okay.
<johnc4510-laptop> start at loco news
<myrtlebeachbums> Will do
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<myrtlebeachbums> Wow on the first loco news story. I wish someone would do that locally so I could attend.
<myrtlebeachbums> Question on the last line of the Chicago article: ....and one team member really saw the meaning of what the Ubuntu Community is all about.
<myrtlebeachbums> That sounds like a lot of resources for one guy to "get it".
<myrtlebeachbums> Would sound better as "and team members really saw the meaning of what the Ubuntu Community is all about."
<johnc4510-laptop> good you can change that
<myrtlebeachbums> I'm a whiz at creating more work for myself. ;)
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: Let me know when you're out, and I'll toss in the Glossary
<myrtlebeachbums> tyche - while you're in can you modify where the links are for my ITP's?
<myrtlebeachbums> I see yours have no white space between the end of the article and the link.
<tyche> Then maybe MINE need to be modified.
<myrtlebeachbums> Looks like the style you used is the preferred one now. It was that way in UWN 130.
<myrtlebeachbums> ...but if you'd like to go through back issues and correct yourself, by all means feel free. ;)
<tyche> I see them both ways.
<myrtlebeachbums> We should aim for consistency though. johnc4510-laptop: do you feel strongly one way or another?
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, i had the final results of gbj stats save on my box, and i posted them in place of the reg. 5-a-day
<tyche> OK, I'm out.
<myrtlebeachbums> I *SWEAR* we did the "Netbook Nightmare" story before. I remember writing it up, but I can't find it in any of the recent UWN's.
<johnc4510-laptop> give me the link and let me look
<johnc4510-laptop> please
<myrtlebeachbums> http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2009/02/netbook-nightmare-my-experienc.html
<tyche> I don't remember it.
<myrtlebeachbums> I'm looking for Sylvania in all of the UWN's, and the only hit I get is from UWN123 where I did a write up on the new notebooks coming out.
<johnc4510-laptop> nope, we do very little form oreilly
<myrtlebeachbums> I wish I could find the article I'm talking about because I'd like to think that I'm not doing UWN ITP write ups in my dreams.
<myrtlebeachbums> kennymc0 - Ubuntu runs one of every 3 Dell Netbooks sold: Who's Mr. Pinkert? If his full name is listed I'd put it in as "Joe Blow, Dell's Director of Marketing, announced..."
<myrtlebeachbums> Just anal-retentive constructive criticism. :)
<myrtlebeachbums> Q for everyone - it's generally accepted as OpenOffice, not Open Office, right?
<johnc4510-laptop> yes
<tyche> Technically, it's OpenOffice.org.  They had a problem with another app that had the name Open Office, so they used the URL name.
<myrtlebeachbums> Okay. I'll change it to that.
<johnc4510-laptop> but if you put it in that way do this please Open``Office
<johnc4510-laptop> otherwise it'll be a hot link
<myrtlebeachbums> I've not missed a camel back this issue, so I'll try not to start now. ha ha
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<myrtlebeachbums> johnc4510-laptop - please let me know when you're out.
<johnc4510-laptop> i out now
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<myrtlebeachbums> Okay, all the Open Office have been changed to Open``Office.org and one other minor typo fixed.
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<myrtlebeachbums> Can I assume that "Whe participate" should be "We participate" under the Columbian Team write up?
<johnc4510-laptop> probably
<johnc4510-laptop> go ahead and fix it
<myrtlebeachbums> Done, and fixed some more stray camel backs.
<johnc4510-laptop> cool
<myrtlebeachbums> It's comforting to see that I'm not the only one who fat fingers it as netowrk. ;) fixing.
<johnc4510-laptop> sure
<myrtlebeachbums> Okay. My proofing is done. I think I got everything.
<johnc4510-laptop> k thx
<johnc4510-laptop> we're getting close
<myrtlebeachbums> Anything else you want me to do for now?
<tyche> Yep.  Definitely close.  You can tell because things start quieting down in here, and johnc4510-laptop stops screaming and starts talking nice.  LOL
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<myrtlebeachbums> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> if you guys are done proofing, i can finish up
<johnc4510-laptop> great job this week team
<johnc4510-laptop> !!
<johnc4510-laptop> i really appreciate it
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks!
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> Jeff_Martin: welcome to the team!!!!
<tyche> Well, Jeff_Martin, you've just been blooded.
<Jeff_Martin> ;)
<Jeff_Martin> ty, glad to help
<johnc4510-laptop> tyche: just scratch, we'll blood him next week. ::)
<myrtlebeachbums> Welcome Jeff_Martin!
<myrtlebeachbums> Is he another AZ draftee?
<tyche> myrtlebeachbums: yep
<johnc4510-laptop> nods
<johnc4510-laptop> but a volunteer, no drafting with him
<Jeff_Martin> ty myrtlebeachbums
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: Isn't that what the black knight said in the Monty Python script?  "Just a scratch"?
<myrtlebeachbums> You guys are going to try to get me to move, aren't you? ;)
<johnc4510-laptop> think so
<johnc4510-laptop> nope, but you should LOL
<Jeff_Martin> tyche: yeah -- " but I have cut your arm off!"
<tyche> Naw.  eventually we'll just take over the US, and you won't have to worry about it.
<johnc4510-laptop> again, nice job today folks
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<myrtlebeachbums> Glad to hear it. It's hard to scuba dive in the desert. :)
<Jeff_Martin> there are lakes myrtlebeachbums
<tyche> Yep.  That's why we have so many boats out here.
<Jeff_Martin> and you can always be ready for the flash floods with the scuba gear
<myrtlebeachbums> Some day I'll make it out that direction. The airplane geek in me wants to visit Davis Monthan once before I die.
<tyche> Jeff_Martin: Yea.  I remember one idiot driver with a horse trailer that got caught in a flash flood.  They saved the horses.
<tyche> myrtlebeachbums: Here you go:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_sailing
<myrtlebeachbums> LOL Looks fun!
<johnc4510-laptop> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is available:
<johnc4510-laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue131
<kennymc0> yay
<kennymc0> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> having trouble with the -news mailing list though
<johnc4510-laptop> or cox
<johnc4510-laptop> probably cox
<johnc4510-laptop> :(
<johnc4510-laptop> gaaaa, 3 tries to get it sent :(
<kennymc0> keep trying
<kennymc0> it will go eventually
<johnc4510-laptop> i got it out on the 3rd try
<johnc4510-laptop> should be in your in box
#ubuntu-news 2010-03-02
<nhandler> Why are file attachments disabled on the fridge right now?
<akgraner> UDS ANNOUNCED!! Announcing The 10.10 !Ubuntu Developer Summit - http://www.jonobacon.org/ - check it out!
<akgraner> johnc4510, are you a fridge admin?
<akgraner> any fridge admins around?
#ubuntu-news 2010-03-07
<nhandler> johnc4511: Team Reports will be in this week's UWN
<johnc4510> nhandler: when you post your report, ping me to let me know please. thx, and no hurry
<nhandler> johnc4510: I'll get them done soon. I'm working with a few teams to get their reports in the proper format
<johnc4510> np
<johnc4510> i'm in no hurry
<johnc4510> and thx bud
<nhandler> johnc4510: They are up
<johnc4510> nhandler: thx bud, we appreciate it
<johnc4510> :)
<nhandler> No problem johnc4510 :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-28
<zkriesse> akgraner: How goes it!
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-01
<holstein> live music here in a minute ... http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
<nhandler> I'm not sure if I'll be able to make the meeting this week. I'll be traveling at the time. One thing I would like to do (if possible, before the meeting) is send out an email announcing that we need help on UWN and want to setup all of the positions as rotating positions (and then expand the table on the wiki to be for all tasks).
<pleia2> do we want to just move the meeting?
<pleia2> it's a slow week for me, so it doesn't matter when
<nhandler> That works too. I can either do it Wednesday or we can push it back a week (which might be best)
<pleia2> yeah, let's push it back a week
<nhandler> akgraner: Sound good to you ^ ?
<akgraner> fine with me
<pleia2> OpenID login failed: Server denied check_authentication
<pleia2> still getting this when I try to use launchpad auth on the news site :\
 * pleia2 is working on posting latest FCM UW interview
<pleia2> nhandler: with your interviews script it doesn't category the post in Interviews (just puts it in default "News")
<nhandler> pleia2: I can fix that (I think). Let me check
<nhandler> pleia2: I think I have it fixed. But I don't have a good way to test it until the next interview gets posted
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nhandler> Thank you :)
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: for #ubuntu-news is: Next Meeting: Thursday, March  10, 2011 @ 2300UTC Agenda: http://v.gd/RtyfmH | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam | http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-04
<akgraner> I'll post the Alpha 3 release to the Fridge...
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-06
<xxmmaann> hi
<xxmmaann> ubuntu 11.04 has unity interface?
<xxmmaann> ?
<pleia2> doh, I missed the dev board announcement - posted now
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-27
<pleia2> bkerensa: for release training, does 5PM or 7PM (or later?) work best for you?
<pleia2> tomorrow
<pleia2> should only take a half hour or so, 7PM is better for me but I can be flexible
<bkerensa|mobile> pleia2: 5pm will work see you tomorrow
<pleia2> great, thanks :)
<akgraner> pleia2, working on UWN now
<akgraner> Blogosphere still needs summarizing I'm working on stats now
<pleia2> akgraner: I think we're just going to make blogosphere a list of bullet points
<akgraner> pleia2, totally works for me :-)
<akgraner> I can do that while I am in there if you want
<pleia2> great,
<akgraner> I just want to have everything ready for you training session today with bkerensa :-)
<akgraner> s/you/your
<pleia2> can you add http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2012/02/24/ugj-df/ for "Mexico" to the bullet point list of UGJs we have in the LoCo section
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> yep will do :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, are you having to login to the wiki with SSO like 2 to 3 times before it keeps you logged in?
<akgraner> was curious if it was just me or if someone else was having an issue as well
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah :\
<pleia2> people in my loco complain about it all the time, it's been this way since the upgrade last year
<akgraner> I normally don't notice it b/c I don't logout - but since I am upgrading all the time now I am getting signed out so now I notice it
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> akgraner: I can do the security and updates if you're out of the doc
<pleia2> s/doc/wiki
<akgraner> I'm pulling those now :-)
<pleia2> oh ok, thanks :)
<pleia2> let me know if you have any trouble with the scripts
<akgraner> will do :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, everything but 'In This Issue" is there
<akgraner> bkerensa, thanks for learning the publishing process :-)  and thanks pleia2 for teaching it.
<pleia2> yay, thanks!
<AlanBell> hello, can someone help me with deleting a fridge calendar entry?
<Unit193> May want to say what one.
<AlanBell> this one https://www.google.com/calendar/render?eid=NGRiZ3JkcWs1dW1vNGNlOTFhY3ZtNW91MjBfMjAxMjAzMTBUMTEwMDAwWiBqNXE4NW1taTZ1anZqdGlpNXMxbjNsaTVpb0Bn&ctz=Etc/GMT&sf=true&output=xml
<AlanBell> want to delete that and future occurences of it
<pleia2> AlanBell: done
<AlanBell> thanks pleia2
<Unit193> http://digitizor.com/2012/02/22/adobe-flash-linux-chrome/ yey.....
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-28
<bkerensa> pleia2: I will be back in a few... I have to run and grab a energy street
<bkerensa> drink*
<pleia2> bkerensa: ok, let me know when you're back :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: back
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> just updating the ~uwn code real quick so you can pull down the proper version
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> remind me what the lp for that was again
<pleia2> ~uwn
<pleia2> just pushed up my change, so might want to wait a minute or two :)
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> pleia2: Ok I branched with your latest revision
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> ok, I'm ready whenever you are
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm ready :)
<pleia2> ok, I think I invited you to a hangout
<pleia2> oh, I don't know how to make this secret hangout
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> random people can join!
<bkerensa> pleia2: LOL
<bkerensa> this is too funny
<Unit193> Ooooohhh.....
 * Unit193 is random
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue254
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: thanks for the tut
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do we know who that person was?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> haha, no, he said he'd be up for writing summaries though :)
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> I clicked the wrong spot on g+ so invited you in your last post
<bkerensa> I kept hearing pans and pots banging
<pleia2> I am ace with g+ :P
<pleia2> technology is hard
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> ok, of to the gym!
<Unit193> Oh, and pleia2: iproute does seem crazy...
<akgraner> pleia2, et al  - thank you!
<bkerensa> akgraner: does et al include the random person who joined the hangout at had pots banging in the background?
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> :-D
<akgraner> I suppose that constitutes *some-kind-of* contribution :-)
<akgraner> bkerensa, maybe they were just happy you were willing to learn an new skill and give of your time to such an awesome part of the community :-)
<akgraner> see I can find the awesomeness in all things... :-P
<bkerensa> akgraner: Have you checked out power-usage-report?
<akgraner> um nope
 * akgraner is afraid too
<bkerensa> its a pretty cool script that analyzes all your running apps and tells you which ones use the most power
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> some times ignorance is bliss
<akgraner> though I did want to at some point :-)
 * akgraner goes back to editing more stuff 
<pleia2> wow, my brain loves simplified /UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter wiki
<pleia2> thanks for doing all that review work akgraner!
<akgraner> pleia2, :-)
 * pleia2 working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<akgraner> thanks!
<pleia2> ok, so instead of duplicating descriptions of each sections in the IssueTemplate and EditingPolicies/HowToEdit I just tell EditingPolicies/HowToEdit to look at the raw text of the IssueTemplate
<pleia2> and added the details from EditingPolicies/HowToEdit that weren't in IssueTemplate :)
<pleia2> we're down to 24 steps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<pleia2> I should look at it again tomorrow to clean up further, and as we train more people we can add details as needed
<akgraner> pleia2, that's awesome!
<akgraner> woot woot!
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey bkerensa :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, you rock
<bkerensa> dholbach: Thanks :) now I must sleep
<dholbach> well deserved :)
<dholbach> see you 'tomorrow' :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Wow
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> How many people does Canonical really have in Portland?
<bkerensa> I just found five more that I didnt know about so now were at 20+
<dholbach> bkerensa, no idea, but there's loads of them :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, c_smith: I'll put in the interview in a bit and some bits about Friday's Fix-It Friday
<dholbach> what do you think about adding a number of "interesting development tidbits" items to the doc?
<bkerensa> dholbach: interesting development tidbits... a new section?
<dholbach> no :)
<dholbach> it's what we called "letting developers speak for themselves" before
<dholbach> (or however we called it :))
<bkerensa> dholbach: Ok sure I will add some here as soon as I get breakfast :D
<dholbach> awesome
 * dholbach hugs bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: Lovely... Ubuntu froze when I had everything up
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> lets try again
<dholbach> *crosses fingers*
<dholbach> alright - I'll head out for dinner now - so see you later :-)
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-01
<Unit193> pleia2: There is a deadlink for flash and one link isn't lined in correctly. The correct link is: http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/adobe-and-google-partnering-for-flash-player-on-linux.html
 * Unit193 is going to get killed for that
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> dholbach, you are everywhere it seems :-)
<Unit193> Do you fix back issues?
<dholbach> Unit193, I took a long hot bath this morning myself - but the only thing which really helps for me in terms of my back is some exercise
<Unit193> Heh.
<dholbach> if I go out for a run twice a week regularly, it doesn't matter how ergonomic the desk/chair I use is, etc.
<Silverlion> meep meep
<Silverlion> mornin' sagaci
<sagaci> evening Silverlion
<Silverlion> is it thursday or wednesday for you ;) ?
<sagaci> thursday evening
<Silverlion> well the "hi future" :D
<sagaci> friday in two and a half hours
<Silverlion> would be great to have arrived that time ;)
<akgraner> dholbach, what did you do to your back and I hope it isn't too bad for you!
<dholbach> akgraner, it just gets cramped if I don't exercise a bit in a longer while - it's not that bad - if it happens it usually is my own fault ;-)
<akgraner> wow - bummer :-(
<dholbach> no, it's not that bad, really :)
<Silverlion> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey Silverlion
<Silverlion> akgraner: good morning beautiful lady of the 80's :p
<akgraner> Silverlion, hey :-) Like the 80's hair band look I was rocking yesterday?
<Silverlion> akgraner: i am refering to your pic on FB
<akgraner> that's what listening to Ratt, Damn Yankees, Skid Row, Cinderella, Bon Jovi and Poison will get me - yep I'm talking about the same one :-)
<Silverlion> akgraner: bryan adams not to forget
<akgraner> :-)
<Silverlion> summer of 69 - original version wakes me up every morning
<Silverlion> and afterwards "have a nice day"
<Silverlion> :D
<dholbach> bkerensa, c_smith: a new issue of the dev update is out
<dholbach> woohoo :)
<pleia2> Unit193: where?
<Unit193> Other Articles of Interest for both
<pleia2> Unit193: it worked when we published :( they must have updated it
<Unit193> "partnership-for-flsh"
<pleia2> and there isn't anything we can do about the one which isn't lined correctly, the wiki is a fixed width so it wraps when it's too long
<pleia2> yeah
<Unit193> Just making a note....
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Unit193> Well, I hope it actually does help.
<pleia2> on the beta1 announcement for fridge
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you!
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-02
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy, dholbach. You should /set irc_join_delay 3   if you want your cloak to apply before you join a channel. :)
<dholbach> Unit193, where would I do that in xchat-gnome? :)
<Unit193> Right where you typed that line, alternativly, you can set the server password to dholbach:supercoolpassword which seems to work better.
<dholbach> Unit193, but is the setting going to stay even for the next time I launch xchat-gnome?
<Unit193> Yep, should.
<Myrtti> you know
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Myrtti: Yes, ma'am?
<Myrtti> I think xchat has sasl/ssl support
<Myrtti> afaik using that the whole problem would vanish
<Unit193> It does, here http://freenode.net/sasl/README.txt and it mostly does, yes.
<Unit193> Server password is easier for most, and works just as well.
<Myrtti> yup, of course with sasl/ssl thing you get the extra bonus of added security
<Myrtti> the IRC/irssi basics does have a section about how to enable it in irssi.
<Unit193> SASL is a bit annoying for irssi sometimes, and it puts it in a plain text file that's easy to see.
<Myrtti> that reminds me to check it's chmod 600
<Unit193> This is a single user system, but may as well.
<Myrtti> yeah, mine has ...
<Myrtti> myrtti@hilla:~$ ls /home/users/ |wc -l
<Myrtti> 3983
<Unit193> Woah... Right, shell or something.
<Myrtti> http://www.kapsi.fi/english.html
<Myrtti> anyway
 * Myrtti toodles elsewhere
 * Unit193 has early morning and it is 03:57
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-03
<pleia2> welcome bobweaver :)
<bobweaver> hello
<bobweaver> pleia2,  I am glad that there is a channel like this
<bobweaver> very cool what you all are doing here
<pleia2> you're always welcome to share links here too if you don't have a chance to pop them in the google doc (or want to ask if they are right for it)
<bobweaver> Sweet
<bobweaver> I am going to try and contact the local news where I am at and talk to them about ubuntu. I have had other things show up on the news
<bobweaver> sonyplaystation ad  what not
<pleia2> cool :)
<pleia2> I've spoken on the radio about Ubuntu for local stations before, it's fun
<bobweaver> security stuff mostly I call to reporters on that every time I see somethig that I think is big.or harmful
<bobweaver> that is cool pleia2 about the radio
<bobweaver> I am sure that it is fun
<bobweaver> so nice to meet you I think that there is a massive trouble in people just not knowing about ubuntu. I would like to do nothing more but see the enjoyment that I have gotten from this wonderful OS In others
<pleia2> yeah :)
<bobweaver> I am more of a `"street team" kinda guy "`
<bobweaver> I worked for big time charities  for 4 years
<bobweaver> http://phish.com/#/waterwheel <<---- bobweaver
<bobweaver> http://rexfoundation.org/  <<-- hade a hand this also
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I need to run out for a bit, be back later
<akgraner> bobweaver, welcome!
<bobweaver> thanks akgraner
<bobweaver> glad to be here
<pleia2> good morning news friends!
 * nlsthzn-work waves @ pleia2 
<pleia2> hey nlsthzn-work :)
<nlsthzn-work> :) all is well pleia2 ?
<pleia2> yep!
<nlsthzn-work> Nice
<pleia2> how about on your end? :)
<nlsthzn-work> Good-good (@work as you could probably tell :p)
 * pleia2 nods
<nlsthzn-work> I see in the summaries there are several reviews of 12.04 Beta1... do they all need summaries?
<pleia2> nlsthzn-work: nope
 * pleia2 adds a note saying so
<nlsthzn-work> pleia2: k cool... thanks for the heads up :)
<pleia2> we're doing really well this week!
<nlsthzn-work> I saw... early days and so many done already :)
<nlsthzn-work> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/02/28/call-for-manual-test-writers/ - this call was made in light of the beta coming out on Thursday... is this still valid for the news-letter?
<pleia2> nlsthzn-work: when we summarize it we should mention that the beta1 is already out, but the tests are needed for the beta2 as well
<nlsthzn-work> pleia2: ah yes, I guess that is true... still some testing to go before the pangolin lands...
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-04
<nathandyer_> Hey, guys. Quick q. I e-mailed about summary writing about a month ago, and although I never heard back I see the doc in my Google Docs. Is it okay if I add summaries to the doc?
<pleia2> nathandyer_: what's your name? (that you would have emailed with)
<nathandyer_> Nathan Dyer
<pleia2> hmm, nothing turns up in my search for your name in my email
<pleia2> can you PM me your email address so I can add you to the list?
<nathandyer_> Sure!
<pleia2> and yes, you're welcome to add summaries to the doc :)
<pleia2> thanks for your help
<nlsthzn-work> hmmm... seems that the summaries are in place then...
 * pleia2 takes a look
 * pleia2 adds last minute one to LoCo News
<nlsthzn-work> >.<
<pleia2> looking good!
<pleia2> I'll start reviewing and copying them over to the wiki now :)
<nlsthzn-work> lol... I wrote that about "precise's awesomness" and thought that it wasn't to egotistical by the authors :p
<pleia2> haha, I wanted to put it in quotes so it didn't sound editorial :)
<nlsthzn-work> I saw and agree :)
<nlsthzn-work> crazy to watch someone edit a document in real time :p
<pleia2> multiplayer word processing!
<nlsthzn-work> The latest MMO craze...
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> thanks for doing that last LoCo News summary :)
<pleia2> just going to do one last pass through my RSS feeds
<nlsthzn-work> np... I have been a bit lacks at doing the summaries... always "something" else that needs doing more and all those excuses...
<pleia2> I know how it goes
<pleia2> ok, moving stuff over to the wiki now
<nlsthzn-work> anyhow... glad I had time and could help...
<pleia2> thanks, you rock :)
<pleia2> if more people write about their Global Jams before 00:00 UTC I'll toss those in last minute
<nlsthzn-work> was expecting a lot more reports but I think it is stil a bit early over in the USA :p
<pleia2> 11AM here, 2PM on the east coast
<nlsthzn-work> oh so not that early...
<Silverlion> o/
<nlsthzn-work> o/
<Silverlion> nlsthzn-work how is your work?
<nlsthzn-work> painful
<Silverlion> how so (if i may ask?)
<nlsthzn-work> I have to be @ work and do work and I am not @ home doing what I want to ... it is a pain in the @5five
<Silverlion> nlsthzn-work guess what i did the last 14 hrs of the day?
<nlsthzn-work> slept
<Silverlion> nlsthzn-work nope? slept only three hrs in total the last three nights
 * nlsthzn-work grows tired of the guessing game...
<nlsthzn-work> you where playing chess
<Silverlion> nope? did the same as you do now ... working
<nlsthzn-work> ah... very good
<nlsthzn-work> work = pay = food
<Silverlion> but it is still a pain
<nlsthzn-work> yup
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-25
<JoseeAntonioR> will do stats in 10-15 mins
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'm trying to finish with most of the summaries before I go to sleep
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'm leaving the blogosphere and in other news, maybe someone will get to them, otherwise I will try to do them by tomorrow morning (in ~6h) after the moving :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm out for today
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I'm starting the moving
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, let me know once you have it moved and I'll review
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: great, thanks! :)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, are there still some summaries needed?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: if you could write summaries for the 'in the blogosphere' and 'in other news' parts, that'd be great
<JoseeAntonioR> at least the first one
<akgraner> ok  - just leave those on the gdoc and 'll do those
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> they're back on the gdoc now
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: I'm done with the moving (in exception to those I mentioned), let me know when you're done so I can send an email out to the editors :)
<akgraner> ok thanks
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I'm doing a hangout with Ricardo Salveti about Ubuntu Phone development this week  - I was going to do it on my personal hangout and blog but I am happy to move it to Ubuntu on Air if you all would like?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: I'm totally fine with that!
<akgraner> He's checking his schedule so I'll let you know what works for him and I'll get you all the promo details
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, shout me an email and it'll be added to the schedule
<JoseeAntonioR> (that's ubuntuonair.com/calendar)
<akgraner> coolieo I'll look once I finish these summaries
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, you can move those sections over and send the email
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, moving those summaries now
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: perfect, thanks!
<akgraner> done you can send out the email
<JoseeAntonioR> great
 * JoseeAntonioR runs
<akgraner> I'll wait about an hour or so and see if there are any changes/edits then I'll go back through it and add the in this issues section
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, laters
<JoseeAntonioR> have a good day!
<akgraner> ditto
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: thanks for your help
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: no probs at all :)
<JoseeAntonioR> feeling better?
<pleia2> akgraner: let me know when you're doing reviewing and I'll do another once through before sending it to our editors :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: not particularly :( stupid cold
<akgraner> pleia2, ok - will do
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hope you get better soon, let me know if there's anything I can help
<pleia2> thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: oh, I've already sent it to the editors
<JoseeAntonioR> and forgot to copy to editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: oh :(
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: who did you send it To: ?
<pleia2> the editors themselves need to be Bcc:ed, since we promised them we'd keep their emails private...
<pleia2> but please, do try to at least include me on these emails so I can keep track
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I know, sorry for that, will apologize on that later, my connection is still a mess and was a bit angry while I sent it
<JoseeAntonioR> will try to not do that again, ever
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: ok, I'll start drafting an apology email
<pleia2> this is why I have "Respect their privacy make sure you use BCC: when contacting!" in the document, in bold
 * pleia2 sighs
<pleia2> there goes my trustworthyness
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: can you please forward me the email?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<akgraner> pleia2, done
<pleia2> alright, apology sent and I've updated the documentation with more bold sections and instructions for what to put at To: address
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks!
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: didn't mean to be critical this morning, thank you for your help, I do appreciate it :)
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries, I actually should be more careful on those things
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-26
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue305
<dholbach> good morning
<cprofitt> anyone home with Fridge rights?
<akgraner> cprofitt, what's up?
<akgraner> or rather what do you need help with
<JoseeAntonioR> same here
<cprofitt> akgraner: jono was looking for a person with editing rights to the Fridge
<akgraner> tell him to ping me
<akgraner> and let me know what he wants adding
<akgraner> or tweaking
<akgraner> jono ^^^^
<jono> akgraner, thanks
<jono> will do in the next hour
<akgraner> jono roger that - ping when ready
<pleia2> jono: reminder, several people here do have access to fridge, so you can always just mention in here and we'll get your sorted (ping akgraner and ping pleia2 don't scale, so we have this channel :))
<akgraner> pleia2, they asked in here - I just responded
<akgraner> well cprofitt asked on Jono's behalf
<akgraner> Ubuntu Developer Summits Now Online and Every Three Months - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months/
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2>  I was getting all kinds of pings before I woke up
<jono> thanks pleia2!
<akgraner> pleia2, ahhh gotcha
<jono> pleia2, sorry, I didn't actually ask anyone to ping you
<jono> I just asked if cprofitt had access
<jono> otherwise I would have asked in here
<pleia2> ah ok
 * akgraner didn't get pings so wasn't aware you did pleia2  now I get your concern
<akgraner> jono, I've social media'd to all my areas hope that helps get the word out for ya
<jono> thanks akgraner
<skellat> Could somebody please push the UDS announcement to community-announce mailing list?
<pleia2> good idea, jono, can you email to community-announce@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<pleia2> I'll let it through
<jono> pleia2, sure, one sec
<pleia2> \o/
 * skellat wanders off to run errands
<pleia2> jono: thanks!
<jono> pleia2, :-)
<jono> pleia2, akgraner the fridge normally hits planet, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: only when categorized
<pleia2> jono: the planet tag needs to be included
 * pleia2 checks
<pleia2> ok, fixed
<jono> thanks!
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, so tomorrow I think I am going to commit a chunk of my Q+A to the new UDS
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, go into more detail about the event, how it works, and answer people's questions
<akgraner> pleia2, oops
<akgraner> sigh
<SilverLion> akgraner: HEY! long time no read ma'am ;)
<akgraner> SilverLion, hey  - I'll be in Hong Kong next week
<SilverLion> I'll stay where I am :P
<SilverLion> it's good to have a person I like talking to online ... have been through massive */$&% last few days
<akgraner> Sorry to hear that.  Hope it gets better for you.  I hate to run but I'll be afk for a couple hours.  Gotta pick up some stuff I need for my trip.
<SilverLion> akgraner: i dont know you the other way :P so it's totally ok, but the light at the end of the tunnel is pretty far away ... if you get me ;)
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-27
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> can someone do me a favor and edit the online UDS announcement and deduct two hours from the start and end times?
<jono> it now starts at 2pm UTC
<jono> akgraner, ^
<pleia2> looks like akgraner is editing it
<jono> thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-28
<akgraner> pleia2, no I am not editing anything
<akgraner> or at least not that I know of
<pleia2> hrm, wordpress gives me an error saying you are when I try to edit
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> pleia2, that's b/c I am still logged in  grrr
<akgraner> let me log out and close these 50 tabs
<akgraner> pleia2, can you look now
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<akgraner> sorry about that
<pleia2> jono: updated (put a strikethrough in 4pm so it's clear that it's a change in case people are confused)
<jono> thanks pleia2
<jono> appreciate that
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: is it fine if I x-post https://joseeantonior.wordpress.com/2013/02/27/localizing-the-qa-systems/ to the fridge?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: dunno, looks like it's more appropriate for your blog+planet since it's brainstorming and ideas instead of an actual announcement (news-y fridge thing)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok then :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: have you looked at askbot? (it's what fedora uses)
<pleia2> I see fabian mentioned the other one I knew about (which debian uses)
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, haven't looked askbot
<JoseeAntonioR> but shapado it really an option to be considered
<pleia2> https://github.com/ASKBOT
<pleia2> yeah, shapado is nice
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll check that one out :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> dholbach: moin moin ;)
<dholbach> hi Silverlion
<Silverlion> ich dachte schon, Du würdest mich nicht wahrnehmen ;)
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-01
<jono_> pleia2, akgraner the end time on the fridge post is still the old one, can you make it two hours earlier?
<jono_> thanks!
<pleia2> jono_: done
<jono_> thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-03
<pleia2> still need some summaries, anyone around to write any?
<pleia2> http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-24
<pleia2> akgraner, jose and I shouldn't be allowed to go to the same conference :) poor UWN
<pleia2> thanks for holding down the fort everyone, working on moving stuff now
<pleia2> we'll bullet-point the blogosphere articles, I don't have it in me to complete them
<pleia2> and really, this issue is kind of awesome and *full* - we deserve some slack :)
<pleia2> I forgot I just reinstalled my desktop and now none of the UWN scripts work
 * pleia2 python dependency hell
<pleia2> survived \o/
<jose> pleia2: hey, if you need a hand with anything just let me know - I have another hour until I catch the shuttle
<pleia2> hope to publish in an hour or so, today is epic catch up on work day
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-25
<jose> pleia2: hey, sorry for not being able to help much this week
<jose> just got to the airport in Lima
<pleia2> jose: no need to apologize! we were both at scale, and you had much further to travel :)
<pleia2> and everyone is telling me how much you rocked the booth, so thank you for that
<PaulW2U> pleia2: UWN #356 not posted to Ubuntu Forums. Technical problem or oversight ;)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks, I remember doing it, maybe I just hit "preview" instead of post :(
<pleia2> there we go
<PaulW2U> :o)
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-27
<PaulW2U> pleia2: as a matter of principle, if a link/summary is added and then deleted as it was decided to be outside of what UWN covers, should any credit in the list of contributors also be deleted? or should it remain as a recognition that at least there was an attempt to make a contribution?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: hm, good question
<pleia2> PaulW2U: I think it depends on the nature of their contributions, whether it was self-serving (ad-like, for their own project/company) or seems like an honest attempt to contribute something of value
<PaulW2U> ok, so the current item on the working .doc needs to be deleted but the credit to remain?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: yeah
<pleia2> (though that one is kind of borderline for me, it seems advertisey)
<PaulW2U> which is why I flagged it when I saw what was posted. :)
<pleia2> beta1 is out, but announce email is stuck in moderation queue :) I'll post it if it comes in during the next hour, otherwise this evening if no one else does
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-28
<pleia2> formatting announcement now
<pleia2> so much news
<PaulW2U> pleia2: oh yes, another bumper week for news. hopefully there's an army of summary writers just waiting for your email telling them that they can start writing. or may be not. :)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I'm in town this weekend, maybe I'll hunt down more summary writers in IRC on sunday
<PaulW2U> hunt them down, sit them in front of their PCs and make 'em write :)
<pleia2> :D
<jose> pleia2: ARB didn't have a meeting today, not sure if they're still holding those on #ubuntu-meeting?
<jose> (it's on the fridge cal)
<pleia2> jose: heh, I noticed that earlier too and wondered, I don't think they are
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-01
<pleia2> ok, all sent off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-02
 * PaulW2U thinks still around 20 summaries to write - back around 1900 GMT
 * pleia2 works on some of the planet summaries
<pleia2> Unit193: care to link check? :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue357
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-23
<pleia2> copying things over now, I'll do editorial review of my own tomorrow (have to leave for a concert soon, oops)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue405
<pleia2> and sending to editors
<Unit193> Juuust the normally broken ones, all good.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<PaulW2U> Editorial Review underway, trying apply the style guidelines to all summaries.
<PaulW2U> I agree with imnichol, Canonical summaries are the most difficult to write (and correct)
<imnichol> I guess that makes me a thought leader ;)
<imnichol> PaulW2U, anything I can do to help?
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Please wave your magic wand over Canonical's articles and make the summaries good :)
<PaulW2U> imnichol: Just reviewing what we've done, reviewing the wiki summaries, tidying up ready for publication.
<PaulW2U> imnichol: If you feel you can improve any of the Cloud or Canonical summaries then please do so.
<PaulW2U> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue405
<imnichol> No promises ;)
<PaulW2U> I'm not liking the way some of the second/third sentences of the summaries start.
<imnichol> Is that under section 10?
<imnichol> Or under the Cloud News section?
<PaulW2U> Both
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks, I'll have a look soon (just waking up now :))
<PaulW2U> Only waking up? Some of us have just finished a day's work! If only the word were flat :)
<pleia2> haha
<PaulW2U> s/word/world/
<pleia2> 9:23AM here :)
<PaulW2U> 17:23, cooking my evening meal :)
 * pleia2 sips coffee
<PaulW2U> Added Xubuntu article to the wiki. Review done.
<pleia2> PaulW2U: hm, that was published today
<pleia2> we typically only include through Sunday
<PaulW2U> It's dated 22nd at 0042 ???
<pleia2> ah, the date on it is the 22nd, weird!
<pleia2> I think that's when I made the draft
<pleia2> goofy thing, oh well, you're right then :)
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> I have a dr appointment soon, will review+publish after I get home
<PaulW2U> Ok. By the way, spelling/grammar error line 6 :(
<pleia2> line 6?
<PaulW2U> Of the article -- where should be were
<pleia2> ah, gotcha, thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-24
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 405 for the week February 16 - 22, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue405
<imnichol> Woo
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-27
<pleia2> added B1 announcement to fridge even though it hasn't hit ubuntu-devel-announce yet
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-28
<pleia2> it actually did, just landed in my spam box x_x
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-29
<pleia2> tsimonq2: any luck with those last couple of summaries?
<pleia2> I'm editing, moving stuff to wiki and doing stats
<tsimonq2> whoops, was chatting with belkinsa
<tsimonq2> I'm on it now
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: you've been doing a very good job with summaries :)
<pleia2> I've hardly had to make any edits, nice work keeping with our general formatting and tense
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> excpt for that one summary that I commented on :/
<tsimonq2> *except
<tsimonq2> I'd ask to be an editor but I'm 13 and I don't think my writing skills are THAT pristine yet :D
<pleia2> we'll get you there eventually
<pleia2> I did fix up the one you commented on a bit, but not a whole lot, you were on the right track
<tsimonq2> okay good :)
<tsimonq2> I'm glad this gives me writing practice :D
<tsimonq2> I go to high school next year and I have a loooot of advanced classes coming up :)
<pleia2> \o/
<tsimonq2> (which may require a lot of writing)
<tsimonq2> yeah except for health and Phy Ed, all advanced classes, plus Spanish 2 and the school districts stupid beginner IT classes :/
<tsimonq2> ANYWAYS
 * tsimonq2 goes back to summary writing
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll grab my headphones to get that last summary done, then it will be good :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> the FCM podcast one is fine the way it is, they send us the text to use via ubuntu-news
<pleia2> mailing list
<tsimonq2> well I meant just transferring it over :)
 * tsimonq2 grabs some cappuccino to watch the 28-minute video
<tsimonq2> mmm
<tsimonq2> lol when Mark Shuttleworth was talking about security and Snappy, and making sure people don't modify it, he mentioned the NSA XD
 * tsimonq2 chuckles
<pleia2> haha
<tsimonq2> pleia2: video is done, I'll get the summary done now :)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue456
<pleia2> and sent off to the editors
<Unit193> 'http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ve/3325-charla:-software-libre,-una-alternativa-tecnol%C3%B3gica./' doesn't appear to be proper.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: this week is smoother than others in terms of UWN releasing?
<pleia2> ah, that lovesly script
<pleia2> tsimonq2: for me it has been :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: well you DO have a cold, so I wanted to be nice :D
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks, fixed
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I appreciate it, thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: FWIW 👍 on the links (thumbs up if you can't see it)
 * tsimonq2 is happy that the Oxford comma is still there :D
<pleia2> haha, I had to look closely
<pleia2> I don't believe in the oxford comma, but I won't fight about it ;)
<pleia2> and it's time for me to log off and get some more rest
<tsimonq2> night pleia2 :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-01
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you plan on releasing UWN any time today? :)
<pleia2> yep, have to do it after work
<pleia2> it's been a busy day
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright :)
 * tsimonq2 offers to help release it if possible @ pleia2 
<pleia2> it requires too much specialized access to various things :( and unfortunately I don't have time to set up and train tonight, it takes a couple hours
<pleia2> and I have a guest coming in very soon
<pleia2> we'll have to actually schedule a time for training and setting everything up if you're interested :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I would totally be interested, so you can ping me if you are having a rough Monday and I can release :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: maybe over the weekend on that Hangout I suggested *AHEM* *AHEM*
<tsimonq2> :)
<pleia2> yeah, I take Saturdays off, so I'm still thinking about it, I'm already breaking it to install a switch at a local shelter x_x
<pleia2> I'll reply soon
<tsimonq2> okay, whenever :)
<pleia2> alright, release time
<pleia2> oof, wiki logged me out again
<pleia2> the wiki is being so sloooow /o\
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 456 for the week February 22 - 28, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue456
<pleia2> alright, all set
 * pleia2 goes to finish making dinner
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-02
<tsimonq2> pleia2: watching/writign the summary for today's Community Q&A
<tsimonq2> *writing
<pleia2> tsimonq2: cool, thanks :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'm writing the summary now because I enjoy listening :D
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-04
<pleia2> jcastro's lxd post is on the fine line between news and how-to, but I'm including it because planet is lean and it is kind of news-ish that it's so easy to use
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-05
<pleia2> tsimonq2: added the link for the community Q&A
<tsimonq2> pleia2: k thx
<tsimonq2> pleia2: YAY summary time! ;D
<pleia2> :)
 * pleia2 clocks out for her saturday off
<tsimonq2> have a good one pleia2, and I'll see you Sunday :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I've written the summaries for everything except Blogosphere and Featured Audio/Video at this point. I need some sleep, I've had a long day and I'm tired. But it also seems that there aren't as many articles this week and I'll easily complete the summaries before tomorrow afternoon. I know you are offline, but I'll keep you updated. :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I left some comments on that document, I don't know what you would like to do about the Canonical News section...
<jose> I'll check the doc in just a bid
<jose> bit*
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-06
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I have left canonical as bullet points, but since we have extra people-power to complete summaries... maybe they should be summarized and someone can complete the rest
<tsimonq2> pleia2: does that mean it would be changed from bullet points to usual style?
<pleia2> yeah
<tsimonq2> alright
<pleia2> tsimonq2: also, thanks for the hangout url :)
<pleia2> taking it easy this evening, but will chat in the AM
<tsimonq2> alright pleia2 :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I also did complete the majority of the summaries again :)
<tsimonq2> I am really enjoying doing them :)
<pleia2> thanks for your work on this, PaulW2U used to do the lion's share, so I'm very glad you've stepped up to help
<tsimonq2> I'm glad I can use my time more productively
<tsimonq2> usually I would hack on a useless script or watch Linus Torvalds rant XD
<pleia2> :D
<tsimonq2> seriously, I've watched all of these: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqStTtg-uxdrKPUErcvl0QFvp5DNWRtQN
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> anyways
<pleia2> tsimonq2: were you planning on finishing the summaires?
<pleia2> summaries too
<pleia2> I'm going to work on moving finished sections over, and adding the stats
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll do that soon, I'm just working with someone right now
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-27
<jose> pleia2: should be, yes
<pleia2> copied over \o/
<pleia2> adding stats now
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue500
<pleia2> sent off to the editors, time for me to get some rest
<PaulW2U> pleia2: revision history of issue 500 wiki page shows entries going back to 2006
<PaulW2U> presumably page created incorrectly but doesn't matter as template still in place?
<PaulW2U> will be back later to do review
<PaulW2U> pleia2: should the answers to the quiz be published?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: yikes, you're right about the template :\ I'll go over how it's used with tsimonq2 when we create 501
<pleia2> not sure how he created this page, but something clearly went wrong, would be interesting to see what
<pleia2> and I wasn't planning on releasing the answers, people weren't super interested in the quiz, and none of the winners asked
<PaulW2U> pleia2: I think tsimonq2 copied the template rather than copied the *contents* of the template
<pleia2> yeah, and the process it neither actually
<pleia2> when you create an empty page, using a template is one of your options right there on the screen
<pleia2> you just search the page until you find IssueTemplate, and click on that
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> ty
<PaulW2U> editorial review done - #500 is ready to go  \o/
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U :D
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-28
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 500 for the week February 20 - 26, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue500
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> "Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
<pleia2> sigh forums
<pleia2> no 500th issue for them
<wxl> #sha1collision
<wxl> XD
<nhandler> pleia2: Congratulations to you and the entire News Team on Issue 500! This is a great milestone
<pleia2> thanks, congrats everyone!
<Unit193> Oh my, yes.  Congrats jose, pleia2!
<jose> congrats to pleia2! and thanks for all your work throughout the years :)
<tsimonq2> Issue 500! Yay!
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Eek, apologies on the mix up on my part.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: no worries, want to give the template a try with creating the Issue501 page? I can explain how it works
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I've done it before, I just forgot ;)
<pleia2> ah, ok
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-01
<guiverc_2> re: template & other chores: do they require login/credentials, or can anyone (me) do such things?
<pleia2> just to the wiki
<guiverc_2> :)
<pleia2> just noticed the irc council call for nominations, putting on fridge
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-03
<guiverc_t> uwn:  papirus (folder) icon set - planet ubu - newsworthy??
<guiverc_t> uwn: don't worry, will enter and mark for deletion if someone decides no.
<guiverc_t> uwn: planet added, some added may need rm (commented as such)
<PaulW2U> I didn't expect to be contributing to issue 501 but ...
<PaulW2U> guiverc_t: I think you ought to get yourself added to the ~ubuntu-wiki-editors Launchpad team
<PaulW2U> so that you can edit the UWN's wiki pages and of course others of there is a need to do so
<PaulW2U> guiverc_t: I've added loads of notes to the prep doc. I made some changes but
<PaulW2U> left others for either you to do or may be someone else to contradict what I have said  :)
 * PaulW2U goes back to doing non-UWN things
<guiverc_t> thanks PaulW2U  - what is required to get added to uwn wiki editors?
<PaulW2U> hi guiverc_t go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors and join the team
<PaulW2U> you'll have to be approved so it may take a few days
<PaulW2U> if you don't get approved in say a week then you can ping an admin , popey or mhall119
<PaulW2U> in #ubuntu-community-team
<guiverc_t> thanks again PaulW2U
<guiverc_t> just requested membership  (so pending..)
<PaulW2U> so just need an admin to make sure that you're not a spammer :)
<guiverc_t> i'm in trouble then if they look at the number (qty) of comments I leave in uwn doc   :)
 * PaulW2U starts adding blogosphere articles to prep doc
<PaulW2U> all sections of prep doc updated with what has been released so far
<PaulW2U> pleia2: please look over prep doc and review/delete/amend as appropriate, thanks
 * PaulW2U adds a few more articles to the prep doc
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-04
 * tsimonq2 waves
<tsimonq2> Hmmm, no summary writer email yet...
<tsimonq2> I'll check it out then send
<tsimonq2> pleia2 (cc jose and guiverc_t): If that's OK with y'all ^
<tsimonq2> (I'd ping Paul but I'm unsure he's online (thinking he's in the UK) so it would be a bit of a pointless ping)
<guiverc_t> :) @ tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Hmmm, how did we include MWC in UWN last year...?
<tsimonq2> Ahh gotcha
<tsimonq2> All cleaned up
<tsimonq2> Sending to summary writers
<tsimonq2> Oh, just saw on Twitter that Lyz and Jos(e accent) are at UbuCon, cool \o/
<pleia2> yeah, sorry, been crazy couple of days here
<pleia2> thanks for taking care of that
<tsimonq2> np
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-05
<PaulW2U> all summaries now completed
<tsimonq2> Yay!]
 * tsimonq2 reads over UWN, edits if needed, then copies to the wiki page and sends out to editors
<tsimonq2> pleia2: If that's OK with you ^
<pleia2> go for it
<pleia2> lmk if you have trouble with any of the stats
<tsimonq2> ok
<PaulW2U> tsimonq2: I think there's another planet article to add....
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Oh?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Grr I'm forgetting, I created the page from the template, what's up with the attachments?
<tsimonq2> Ah ok nv,m
<PaulW2U> tsimonq2: adding now
 * tsimonq2 figured it out
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Ok
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Yeah I didn't get to copying it over yet
<pleia2> you upload the attachments every single week to each issue x-x
<PaulW2U> as it's re MWC I'll add it to the lead article and save a summary
<pleia2> (wiki mediawiki this will cease being a problem)
<pleia2> s/wiki/with
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Ok, let me know when you're done, in the meantime I'll do some general editing
<tsimonq2> pleia2: You used sed incorrectly :P
<tsimonq2> Actually
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: We still need a summary, doing...
<PaulW2U> two actually
<tsimonq2> Oh ok
<tsimonq2> Didn't look that far yet...
<PaulW2U> tsimonq2: all yours :)
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Can you please review my summary? Unsure on it atm...
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I didn't write the scripts...
<pleia2> oh, you meant my IRC search and replace, don't be so nitpicky :P
<tsimonq2> Yeah :P
<tsimonq2> pleia2: The correct usage would be: s/wiki/with/
<tsimonq2> And if there's more than one instance: s/wiki/with/g
<tsimonq2> :P
<pleia2> you know I do this for a living. right?
<tsimonq2> Do what? :P
<pleia2> work on linux systems, use things like sed
<pleia2> I know how it works, don't need it explained to me
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I was joking, hope it didn't come across as anything but...
<pleia2> any trouble with the scripts?
<pleia2> I need to leave in a moment
<tsimonq2> Let's see...
<tsimonq2> pleia2: All good
<pleia2> great
<tsimonq2> Sent to editors
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Hi, link check? :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue501
#ubuntu-news 2018-03-02
<guiverc> assuming not already done (I don't see it), post https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-March/000229.html  or Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS release
<guiverc> ie. post on fridge (after a yeah/nah/go-away..)
<guiverc> post https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-March/000229.html to fridge?  (yeah/nah -- repeated ask)
<pleia2> yes :)
<guiverc> thanks. will do.
#ubuntu-news 2018-03-03
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/03/03/ubuntu-16-04-4-lts-released/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-25
<guiverc> read thru complete, suggestion of maybe dropping an "of" in blogo: winestaging 4.2
<Bashing-om> guiverc: re-looking :P
<Bashing-om> guiverc: agreed ^^, and done .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, its looking good
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: UWN567 is up for proofreading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue566 - wanna give it a looksee - recommend ?
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue567 !!
<Gerowen> Sure I'll take a look at it, give me a few minutes to get settled in here I just walked in the door, :-)
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: Lots of time yet :P
<Gerowen> It looks good to me.  I did notice that the new testing images for 16.04.6 are mentioned in two different spots, but then I realized that one was directing to an article talking about it and the other was just an "FYI" kind of thing at the top under general news.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: On skimming through it too right now, I notice you copied the thread prefix along with its title here: "[ubuntu] Ryzen Vega 8 integrated graphics issues"
<krytarik> And this one belongs in the Planet section: "Launchpad news, July 2018 – January 2019"
<krytarik> Gerowen: And yes, that's correct - official news vs blog.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K; will fix prior to pushing the big red button.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Bryan Quigley: 2020 Presidential Tracker now live @ https://bryanquigley.com/posts/politics/2020-presidential-tracker-now-live.html
<guiverc_d> Gerowen, yeah I noticed that too, we could have linked as we do with releases, but I was loath to treat a test-request as a release request..
<guiverc_d> (sorry krytarik - my comment was on my placing in general news & how I initially did it, it wasn't supposed to represent final placement)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Leap 15.1 Enters Beta Based on SLE 15 SP1, Final Release Lands May 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-leap-15-1-enters-beta-based-on-sle-15-sp1-final-release-lands-may-2019-525078.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Preps Emergency Point Releases for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS & Ubuntu 14.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-preps-emergency-point-releases-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-ubuntu-14-04-lts-525081.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Nvidia Releases Linux and BSD Graphics Drivers with GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-releases-linux-and-bsd-graphics-drivers-with-geforce-gtx-1660-ti-support-525084.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Enters Feature Freeze, Beta Available March 28th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-enters-feature-freeze-beta-available-march-28th-525085.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76's Oryx Pro Linux Laptop Getting RTX Graphics and Larger Displays @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-s-oryx-pro-linux-laptop-getting-rtx-graphics-and-larger-displays-525086.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Eric Hammond: AWS Solutions Update Feed @ http://feeds.alestic.com/~r/alestic-planetubuntu/~3/8BtO7jTRslI/
<Bashing-om> "WIP" pulled, and "Launchpad news" moved to the Planet section. Target time to publish: 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away ... doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forrun post done .. doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> All caught up :) .. pending is the social media postings.
<Bashing-om> Away for a spell .. Nephew got his Pickup stuck in the south 40. May be awhile !
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mageia 7 Linux Gets Second Beta Release with Linux Kernel 4.20, LibreOffice 6.2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mageia-7-linux-gets-second-beta-release-with-linux-kernel-4-20-libreoffice-6-2-525087.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> Wild_Man, are you publishing 567 to fridge?  has a second been given (I'll be it if waiting) or should I go (if so I need a 2nd first)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I say we can give it a go - Broken links ?
<guiverc> i haven't started yet
<guiverc> Bashing-om, i take it you're a yep (2nd) for fridge publish..
<Bashing-om> Back from the south 40 - busted the starter motor - will await tomorrow to continue .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yepper ... fingers crossed for links completeing on the Fridge parsing :)
<guiverc> one link to fix - launchpad news ... doing now
<guiverc> (adjusting on fridge)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I did move that ... what did I mess up ?
<guiverc> may not have been you - may be just characters in heading, I've had success (just re-copying link found top right on wiki to fridge; so your wiki link is good; it's ... who knows, general checking before publish now
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-567/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Hokay :) .. no change then in what I check for on the WIKI .
<guiverc> nope - my 'fix' came from the contents top right of wiki page; I just replace the wiki one over whatever is didn't work in fridge (script.copy, or issue wpadmin has; krytarik showed me that only recently)
<Bashing-om> Clear to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> g+ tweet (mewe) & now fb done
<guiverc> yep.
<Bashing-om> clearing Gdoc - we do UWN568 :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 567 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-567/
<Bashing-om> And back to our regularly scheduled programming :P
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I just got home
<guiverc> :)  all done now, but thanks
<Wild_Man> I figured it was
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: That guiverc - He is a fast one :P Pending yet is to hear from one slidinghorn to get reddit posted.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 567 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-567/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-26
<Wild_Man> I see Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: However, of me - what you see is sometimes a figment of the imagination :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am an enigma
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man:  I see :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 21 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-21/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: HP and 33 Other Organizations Join The Linux Foundation @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/hp-and-33-other-organizations-join-the-linux-foundation-525095.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.15.2 Desktop Environment Released with 23 Bug Fixes, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-12-2-desktop-environment-released-with-23-bug-fixes-update-now-525103.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Icon Set Addresses its Biggest Complaint @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138656 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Announces PureBoot to Help You Better Secure Your Linux Computers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-announces-pureboot-to-help-you-better-secure-your-linux-computers-525104.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ONLYOFFICE Announces Blockchain-Based End-to-End Document Encryption @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/onlyoffice-announces-blockchain-based-end-to-end-document-encryption-525105.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Thunderbird 60.5.2 Now Available on Linux, Windows, and macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-thunderbird-60-5-2-now-available-on-linux-windows-and-macos-525117.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite 4.4 Slated for Release on April 1st, Based on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-4-4-slated-for-release-on-april-1st-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-525118.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS 6 and Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 Get Important Kernel Security Update @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-6-and-red-hat-enterprise-linux-6-get-important-kernel-security-update-525119.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Embedded Linux OS LibreELEC 9.0.1 Is Out with Kodi 18.1 and Linux Kernel 4.19.23 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/embedded-linux-os-libreelec-9-0-1-is-out-with-kodi-18-1-and-linux-kernel-4-19-23-525122.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #123 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-123/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-8 Coming to Ubuntu Phones on March 6th with More Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-8-coming-to-ubuntu-phones-on-march-6th-with-more-improvements-525133.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KDE Chat on Matrix @ https://jriddell.org/2019/02/28/kde-chat-on-matrix/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76 Launches Refreshed Oryx Pro Linux Laptop with RTX GPUs, Bigger Displays @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-launches-refreshed-oryx-pro-linux-laptop-with-rtx-gpus-bigger-displays-525135.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities (2019-02) @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/02/03/free-software-activities-2019-02/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS with Patched APT and Security Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-ubuntu-16-04-6-lts-with-patched-apt-and-security-updates-525139.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Improves Security and Robustness of Ubuntu Kubernetes with Containerd @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-improves-security-and-robustness-of-ubuntu-kubernetes-with-containerd-525140.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS Released, Fixes Major APT Security Issue @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138686 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> shall we post release announcement of 16.04.6 on fridge?  yes if agree please.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Have yet to see the "offical" announcement .
<guiverc> Lukasz 'sil2100' Zemczak announced (just under 3hrs ago), i received mail, haven't looked for lists.ubuntu.com copy yet (maybe hasn't hit there..)
<guiverc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-February/004719.html
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Adding to Gdoc :)
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: What I get paid for :P
<guiverc> a fridge-editor to 2nd (or nay/nah/no) 16.04.6 on fridge?
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-01
<krytarik> guiverc: "a fridge-editor to 2nd (or nay/nah/no) 16.04.6 on fridge?" - yes, pleeease. :)
<guiverc> thanks krytarik :)   & I think you were right yesterday (lynx/w3m & not wherever my mind went...)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/01/ubuntu-16-04-6-lts-released/
<guiverc> posted via social media too.
<krytarik> guiverc: Thanks!
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/01/ubuntu-16-04-6-lts-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/01/ubuntu-16-04-6-lts-released/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 65.0.2 Released for Linux, Windows, and macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-65-0-2-released-for-linux-windows-and-macos-525143.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Fedora Picks a Pack of Pefect Wallpapers (Like Always) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138695 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu y otras hierbas S03E03: IBM compra RedHat y nuestros sabores de Ubuntu @ http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2019/03/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s03e03.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Marcos Costales))
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-03
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: Take a look at Gdoc, please ... is this what I import to the WIKI as is ?
<mIk3_08> Thanks Bashing-om; I'll be checking the gdocs in a few hours now.
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: K; somtime in a few hours I will build the WIKI .
<Gerowen> Random thought, but since Google+ is shutting down, might want to remove mention of it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<Gerowen> Unless you guys are going to continue using it until it's actually gone.
<Gerowen> Just thought I'd bring it up, just went there and got another little message, this one telling me notifications would go away on March 7th.
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: Yup - we pull it in due time . guiverc has an eye out :P
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I am about done for this session ..ya might take a gander at Gdoc as I have added and made edits. See if all is now acceptable.
<guiverc> will give it a glance; I'm too tired to get far though; won't be here long
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D understand that ,
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint is Working on a New Logo @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138732 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-24
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Clocks Gets Redesigned, Looks Great on Linux Phones @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164274 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Back on - I see no changes to make to the WIKI. No rest, maybe I will hold out to the normal time to publish. Turned into a head cold - kicking my can all over the place.
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" .
<Bashing-om> UWN619 is away - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - had to abrdige the updates.
<Bashing-om> doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs also done - Pending is the soucial medias :D
<Bashing-om> social*
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GIMP 2.10.18 Arrives with Major Changes, Including a New 3D Transform Tool @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164328 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> sorry Bashing-om, was doing lubu wallpaper stuff & hadn't realized it was tues morning till now..  okay to push to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Push _ I know of no issues . Have not heard from wildman.
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-619/
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge: Spot check - checks good.
<guiverc> :)   Hope you're feeling better today too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Better - moved up to a head cold - nasal drip is driving my keyboad nuts .
<guiverc> :) @ better, not so the drip..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: If I do not change my mind - soon I will be back in bed.
<guiverc> ack... drinking lots of water/liquid comes to mind, but are we told that so we're constantly walking to the toilet?  :)
<guiverc> finally fb post is done.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ack - clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> yep.
<Bashing-om> wipping.
<Bashing-om> And we do UWN620 :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 619 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-619/
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-25
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 619 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-619/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Dark Mode Setting Lands in Ubuntu 20.04 ‘Focal Fossa’ Dailies @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164386 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Quick-add KVMs for MAAS @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/quick-add-kvms-for-maas
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-26
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 78 – Duelo de podcasters @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e78/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 78 – Duelo de podcasters @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e78/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04 Makes Picking a Graphics Driver Easier @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164462 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical takes leadership role in security for ROS @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-takes-leadership-role-in-security-for-ros
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-27
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical at the 9th OSM Hackfest, Madrid @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/9th-osm-hackfest
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 64 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-64/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: LibreOffice 6.4.1 Released with 120+ Bug Fixes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164509 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical at the OSM-MR#8 Hackfest, Madrid @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/osm-mr8-hackfest
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Experimental feature: snap refresh awareness and update inhibition @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/experimental-feature-snap-refresh-awareness-and-update-inhibition
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Collabora Office Brings Power of LibreOffice to Android & iOS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164505 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: BSides SF 2020 CTF: Infrastructure Engineering and Lessons Learned @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/02/27/bsides-sf-2020-ctf-infrastructure-engineering.html
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How Domotz streamlined provisioning of IoT devices @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-domotz-streamlined-provisioning-of-iot-devices
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04’s Default Wallpaper is Revealed… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164573 (by Joey Sneddon)
<JackFrost> Turns out it's a repeat of the 'circle of friends' wallpaper days. >_>
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-28
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 79 – Bansko Loves you @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e79/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 79 – Bansko Loves you @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e79/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Xubuntu: Xubuntu 20.04 community wallpaper contest @ https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-community-wallpaper-contest/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Listen to Spotify from the Command Line with ‘ncspot’ @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164650 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-29
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Switches to a Software Store Snap for 20.04 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164705 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Riccardo Padovani: Leveraging AWS Lambda to notify users about their old access keys @ https://rpadovani.com/aws-lambda-access-key-notifications
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Xubuntu 20.04 Wallpaper Contest is Now Open @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164793 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-01
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Your attention to Gdoc is invited - comments to be resolved.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint Creates Simple File Transfer App for Linux Desktops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164823 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: SRain is a New GTK IRC Client for Linux Desktops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164857 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN620 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue620
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Just one thing that I've spotted yet, I'm not sure how "Canonical at the OSM-MR#8 Hackfest, Madrid" warrants to be featured in the LoCo News section.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Loco news section: Chris had the same concern - my thought was as an "event" that it belonged ; move it as a bulleted item to Canonical ?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Yeah, I'd say so - there are quite a few events they feature on the blog, and this one doesn't involve any local Ubuntu community from what I saw.
